# Astro Labs member/Source



## Astro-Labs

Hey guys Astro Labs and I'm new here I was referred by another member on a board where I'm a source to come over here.

 I go by Astro Labs. I brew all my products under the most sterile conditions. I pay top dollar for the best raws I could find and handle my my products with complete professionalism.

 I'm not quite sure what the rules are for sources here so if any MODS  could message me and point me in the right direction that would be greatly appreciated . I look forward to being here and hopefully show the cummunity what Astro Labs has to offer.


----------



## Spongy

Read the forum sticky and feel free to pm me with any questions you have.


----------



## SFGiants

Spongy said:


> Read the forum sticky and feel free to pm me with any questions you have.



You should have caught something off in this thread and delete all source talk form all of us in this thread, just saying!


----------



## Bro Bundy

SFGiants said:


> You should have caught something off in this thread and delete all source talk form all of us in this thread, just saying!



this section is a free for all from what i understand...everyone read the rules


----------



## SFGiants

Brother Bundy said:


> this section is a free for all from what i understandhttp://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/9113-Steroid-Underground-Forum-Rules everyone read the rules



Claiming to come to this board to brew and sell aas is not in the rules, we are not a source board that is the point!


----------



## Spongy

SFGiants said:


> Claiming to come to this board to brew and sell aas is not in the rules, we are not a source board that is the point!



Once again, no rules have been broken.  I see no list, I see no prices, I see no contact information.


----------



## SFGiants

Spongy said:


> Once again, no rules have been broken.  I see no list, I see no pruces, I see no contact information.



Ok then please delete all my post from this thread so it don't look like a flame or attack, your in charge not me and I'm an idiot for not talking this via PM and apologize for jumping on the short bus on this one.


----------



## biggerben692000

This guy is over at Meso which allows pretty much anything. He advertises for free and takes money from noobs gives away free shit to members who in return give their unbiased review. I guess it's he gets a free ride as far as paying sponsor fees and the like? He does, however, have to deal with folks like myself? That's can be a bit of a hassle?


----------



## PillarofBalance

biggerben692000 said:


> This guy is over at Meso which allows pretty much anything. He advertises for free and takes money from noobs gives away free shit to members who in return give their unbiased review. I guess it's he gets a free ride as far as paying sponsor fees and the like? He does, however, have to deal with folks like myself? That's can be a bit of a hassle?



We collect no source fees here in our uncensored forum.

Emphasis on uncensored Ben. Speak the truth brother.


----------



## regular

biggerben692000 said:


> This guy is over at Meso which allows pretty much anything. He advertises for free and takes money from noobs gives away free shit to members who in return give their unbiased review. I guess it's he gets a free ride as far as paying sponsor fees and the like?* He does, however, have to deal with folks like myself?* That's can be a bit of a hassle?



Do your thing Ben. This forum is uncensored.


----------



## Astro-Labs

I'm not here to stir anything up or cause any trouble. A member suggested I come here and here I am. I'm a good guy I'm not here to scew anyone or persuade anyone to go in a direction they dont wish. I apprecaite the welcone guys.


----------



## SFGiants

Astro-Labs said:


> I'm not here to stir anything up or cause any trouble. A member suggested I come here and here I am. I'm a good guy I'm not here to scew anyone or persuade anyone to go in a direction they dont wish. I apprecaite the welcone guys.



Which member would that be?

Knowing who sent you would calm a lot of people down just saying.


----------



## Astro-Labs

I have nothing against Ben. He exsposes people and calls bull shit. He doesn't rep and keeps it real. He knows the game that's obvoius.


----------



## Astro-Labs

SFGiants said:


> Which member would that be?
> 
> Knowing who sent you would calm a lot of people down just saying.



On the board I'm on he goes by  "crackedup"


----------



## biggerben692000

Astro-Labs said:


> I'm not here to stir anything up or cause any trouble. A member suggested I come here and here I am. I'm a good guy I'm not here to scew anyone or persuade anyone to go in a direction they dont wish. I apprecaite the welcone guys.



It's a red flag when someone feels the need to let people know and says they are "a good guy". That's #2 right after "Trust me". Trust and a reputation is built over time. People will decide if you're good people and trust is earned. You saying so has me on guard. 
If it's discovered that you are soliciting members by PM in an attempt to make a sale you will be banned. And then I'll make certain that folks at Meso know that you're not a "good guy". I see no other reason why you would stick around a board where you can't hustle your shit.


----------



## SHRUGS

Ben I love the way you call this shit. I couldnt have said it any better myself. Much respect! There's no room for puke or vomit 'round these parts.
!SHRUGS!


----------



## Jada

biggerben692000 said:


> it's a red flag when someone feels the need to let people know and says they are "a good guy". That's #2 right after "trust me". Trust and a reputation is built over time. People will decide if you're good people and trust is earned. You saying so has me on guard.
> If it's discovered that you are soliciting members by pm in an attempt to make a sale you will be banned. And then i'll make certain that folks at meso know that you're not a "good guy". I see no other reason why you would stick around a board where you can't hustle your shit.



thank u ben


----------



## graniteman

SHRUGS said:


> Ben I love the way you call this shit. I couldnt have said it any better myself. Much respect! There's no room for puke or vomit 'round these parts.
> !SHRUGS!



Seeing how this is a no holds barred forum..your avi offends my eyeballs!!!! lol


----------



## AndroSport

graniteman said:


> Seeing how this is a no holds barred forum..your avi offends my eyeballs!!!! lol



Well your AVI is downright sexy... PM a close-up please


----------



## Hardpr

welcome to ugb


----------



## djt248

I'll say this.... I've never spoken to BBen but I've read a lot if his posts and I can honestly say he can spot a bull shitter a mile away. Ill error on the side of caution and steer clear. Not a very good way to introduce yourself there Astro. But welcome anyways. Not trying to bust your balls, there's plenty of vets here that will do that for most of the newer guys just not a very good intro. 

Just sayin...


----------



## biggerben692000

If anyone wants a good laugh this mope and I are going at it pretty good over at meso(thinksteroids) I just exposed him using 2 handles. He's not very bright.


----------



## goodfella

biggerben692000 said:


> If anyone wants a good laugh this mope and I are going at it pretty good over at meso(thinksteroids) I just exposed him using 2 handles. He's not very bright.



Hahahah nice! He's not to smooth lol


----------



## djt248

I know in this game you have to learn from your mistakes but your probably saving several people from losing a few hundred bucks. Your bullshit meter must be going through the roof. Lol that guys an idiot. Good job


----------



## HDH

biggerben692000 said:


> If anyone wants a good laugh this mope and I are going at it pretty good over at meso(thinksteroids) I just exposed him using 2 handles. He's not very bright.



The unfortunate part is Millard encourages people to use two handles. 

He claims it's safer to use more than one handle... whatever, safe for the scammers and shady people. 

We had it out about that along with the allowing scammers to stay there BS. 

I don't really know what to say about that place anymore. I used to call it home.

HDH


----------



## Astro-Labs

Sorry guys I don't frequent over here. I'm doing quite well and feedback is nothing short of GREAT. I'm not here forcing products on anyone. Your more then welcome to wait and watch. I assure you you'll never here ASTRO and scam or ASTRO and underdosed in the same sentence. Take care guys I'll try to stop by more often.


----------



## muscledaily

Saw your thread at TS won't be sending you an email.


----------



## Astro-Labs

muscledaily said:


> Saw your thread at TS won't be sending you an email.



That's you  decisions and your entitled. Have a good day


----------



## Flyingdragon

Astro Labs?  I smell Tiller


----------



## regular

Flyingdragon said:


> Astro Labs?  I smell Tiller



he's not tilly


----------



## PillarofBalance

Tiller is Astro-glide labs... Not the same dude


----------



## Yaya

Tiller is Afro-Labs.... The labels say manufactured in Kenya, but I think it's bullshit... We all know tiller brews his shit in his basement...well his step parents basement


----------



## PFM

Do you carry AstroGlide No Ester?


----------



## Astro-Labs

@ PFM. I'll try to source it lol


----------



## DoriDori

PFM said:


> Do you carry AstroGlide No Ester?



Yeah, I need some also. Can't wait 2 weeks for my wife to get ready!


----------



## Tilltheend

I wouldn't mind seeing what you got.


----------



## #TheMatrix

lots of members banned lately....whose squats guy


----------



## Seeker

#TheMatrix said:


> lots of members banned lately....whose squats guy



I'm pretty sure it's Tiller. Admin and mods are onto this guy.


----------



## PillarofBalance

#TheMatrix said:


> lots of members banned lately....whose squats guy



Those were all tiller this isn't


----------



## #TheMatrix

PillarofBalance said:


> Those were all tiller this isn't



from ten new members 6 were banned....


----------



## PillarofBalance

#TheMatrix said:


> from ten new members 6 were banned....



I repeat.... Those were tiller.


----------



## Flyingdragon

Can u say it again #POB?




PillarofBalance said:


> I repeat.... Those were tiller.


----------



## Yaya

PillarofBalance said:


> I repeat.... Those were tiller.



Who pob???


----------



## PillarofBalance

You sons of bitches!!!


----------



## #TheMatrix

PillarofBalance said:


> You sons of bitches!!!



whose that on your avi?
thats hot.....unless its a guy.  

renig.


----------



## SFGiants

#TheMatrix said:


> whose that on your avi?
> thats hot.....unless its a guy.
> 
> renig.



Ken's ass on a cut diet!


----------



## #TheMatrix

SFGiants said:


> Ken's ass on a cut diet!



....ken?  does he lift?


----------



## Yaya

my wife looks like martin sheen


----------



## biggerben692000

ThiS Astro lame has a learning disability he has no interest in addressing. He has a habit of talking trash about his peers and tries to imply that he is the gold standard to which all other UGL's past, present, and future compared to.
He may actually now how to safely brew up a batch of Test E without injuring anyone. The problem I have is when he had his alter ego and second board handle set his arrival up as if he was on world tour and we were lucky enough at meso to line his pockets. He then had the nerve to deny that he had 2 handles. I had to back him in a corner and threaten to completely expose him. 
He then failed to address the issue after finally copping to it.  I believe I was successful in talking him out of making and selling his own water based TNE and winny. I could see the cases of cellulitis at Meso reaching epidemic levels. He's reckless and just a straight up liar.


----------



## staxs

Yaya said:


> Who pob???



Who is Tiller? Bahahaha


----------



## Yaya

please post this list already..

astro man, where the fukk did you go?


----------



## Bro Bundy

got any lettuce no ester?


----------



## Astro-Labs

What's up guys? Sorry I don't frequent over here to often. I'll try to swing threw more often so you guys can get a little more comfortable with me.


----------



## Popeye

Astro-Labs said:


> What's up guys? Sorry I don't frequent over here to often. I'll try to swing threw more often so you guys can get a little more comfortable with me.



We would appreciate that....thank you


----------



## biggerben692000

This astro claims to be under contract by a laboratory to do gas spec on his gear. He says the lab has the first round of his products and will be testing. He then posted that regrettably, the lab he has a contract with is experiencing delays and we are looking at a couple of more weeks before testing can begin.
I suggested that this guy got carried away while he was on a rant and made these claims of gas spec testing and his claim that he has a contract and the contract states he needs to have a certain number of tests throughout the year so he'll be posting results year round. 
I suggest he's hoping the claim of "delays" will make us forget about them. After I posted this he replied he has nothing to prove to anyone and his happy customers are all he needs to show proof.
He has lied before. He has another handle at meso "Beastin" that was there before his second handle came aboard to set the table for the second. This guy also claims to have beeb a brewer for scirroxx. A rep fpr scirroxx co signed my belief that Karl has his products brewed overseas and then shipped in large unlabeled jugs to the USA where re shippers transfer the oils into 10ml vials and then label. He claims that they do both.
Maybe this guy is a decent cook? My problem is that he is a liar and lies to try and put people at ease and in turn purchase. The truth will surface. I will make sure it does.


----------



## Astro-Labs

Whats going on guys. While I'm here let me clear up a few things. Yes I am getting mass specs done and I stated from day one it would be a few weeks, never did I change anything saying there were delays. Yes I did say contract. Did I literally sign one? No lets be serious. The conract I speak of is I have to send x amount of samples per month in order to get a price break. If anyone has any doubt you welcome to pm me. I prooved who I was and made it quite  clear. Mass specs will be posted I REPEAT THEY WILL BE POSTED!!!! Some people have a hard time believing I'm not quite sure why? I'm more then generous and helped out many guys already. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion. I will remain professional and won't get into petty quarrels with anybody any longer. I've kept my word on everything and all the feed back I recieve is GREAT. If anyone has questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Bro Bundy

biggerben692000 said:


> This astro claims to be under contract by a laboratory to do gas spec on his gear. He says the lab has the first round of his products and will be testing. He then posted that regrettably, the lab he has a contract with is experiencing delays and we are looking at a couple of more weeks before testing can begin.
> I suggested that this guy got carried away while he was on a rant and made these claims of gas spec testing and his claim that he has a contract and the contract states he needs to have a certain number of tests throughout the year so he'll be posting results year round.
> I suggest he's hoping the claim of "delays" will make us forget about them. After I posted this he replied he has nothing to prove to anyone and his happy customers are all he needs to show proof.
> He has lied before. He has another handle at meso "Beastin" that was there before his second handle came aboard to set the table for the second. This guy also claims to have beeb a brewer for scirroxx. A rep fpr scirroxx co signed my belief that Karl has his products brewed overseas and then shipped in large unlabeled jugs to the USA where re shippers transfer the oils into 10ml vials and then label. He claims that they do both.
> Maybe this guy is a decent cook? My problem is that he is a liar and lies to try and put people at ease and in turn purchase. The truth will surface. I will make sure it does.[/QU
> 
> 
> bens a real eagle among pigeons


----------



## Bro Bundy

im still looking for LNE hit me up if u got that..damn tillacle labs is hard to get into..nobody brews LNE like Dr tillacle


----------



## Astro-Labs

Brother Bundy said:


> im still looking for LNE hit me up if u got that..damn tillacle labs is hard to get into..nobody brews LNE like Dr tillacle



I exhausted all my resources looking for it lol....Sorry I can't help you


----------



## SuperBane

WOW!

Any PB Enanthate?
Preferred method of shipment wrapped in a sock?


----------



## Astro-Labs

Yes, Tube or ankle?



SuperBane said:


> WOW!
> 
> Any PB Enanthate?
> Preferred method of shipment wrapped in a sock?


----------



## biggerben692000

Astro-Labs said:


> Whats going on guys. While I'm here let me clear up a few things. Yes I am getting mass specs done and I stated from day one it would be a few weeks, never did I change anything saying there were delays. Yes I did say contract. Did I literally sign one? No lets be serious. The conract I speak of is I have to send x amount of samples per month in order to get a price break. If anyone has any doubt you welcome to pm me. I prooved who I was and made it quite  clear. Mass specs will be posted I REPEAT THEY WILL BE POSTED!!!! Some people have a hard time believing I'm not quite sure why? I'm more then generous and helped out many guys already. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion. I will remain professional and won't get into petty quarrels with anybody any longer. I've kept my word on everything and all the feed back I recieve is GREAT. If anyone has questions feel free to ask.




Your "proof" as to who you really are? Let's see....it took a month for you to admit you were "Beastin"(ghey), your second handle. You denied it for a month but when you realized I wasn't going to let it go and other meso member were on board with me you finally came clean. You minimized the importance of you lying and deflected with other story telling such as where you were before meso and before astro labs.
Your proof as to being a major player and brewer was a few pics of scirroxx stickers. That was your great "Ah HA!" moment? Quite lame. When I brought to your attention how scirrox works by having large jugs of product sent to the USA and then re shippers break the large jugs into 10ml vials, labeled and then shipped to customers. When this was backup up by another former scirrox rep(he quit 3 =4 months to start his own thing) who posted he had spoken to Karl and this was verified as well you claimed to be special.
So it's possible you were a reshipper at most. 
As I've said you may be a decent little cook? Why the lies? You tried to give me free gear when you were posting as Beastin. I don't do things that way. You may ask yourself "Why is this asshole singling me out?" You straight faced lied to me and to members. Had you told the truth this could've been all over. Instead you and I will continue to round and round.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Eagle  ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Yaya

Astro...cmon man..i check this thread at least 4 times a day

I am a new lab inhaler of life... Im a juggernaut of opinion and human expressiveness


----------



## NeverSpeak

I'll give BB one thing. He tells it like he sees it and he doesn't sugar coat it. At least you know where you stand with him.


----------



## Astro-Labs

I won't go back and forth with him that's what he wants. My lab is building quite a reputable name for itself.  Quality and customer service is top notch. I've had zero complaints and many orders. Infact I'm running quite the promo right now. What would I look like if I kept playing the child's game up above. When you deal with me you get quality and professionalism. I'll let the quality of my product do the talking from here on out. I welcome everyone to ask any questions and feel free to find out about quality. 



Yaya said:


> Astro...cmon man..i check this thread at least 4 times a day
> 
> I am a new lab inhaler of life... Im a juggernaut of opinion and human expressiveness


----------



## TheLupinator

Astro-Labs said:


> I won't go back and forth with him that's what he wants. My lab is building quite a reputable name for itself.  Quality and customer service is top notch. I've had zero complaints and many orders. Infact I'm running quite the promo right now. What would I look like if I kept playing the child's game up above. When you deal with me you get quality and professionalism. I'll let the quality of my product do the talking from here on out. I welcome everyone to ask any questions and feel free to find out about quality.  Any vet member who pm's me will get a redicouls offer that cost them nothing.



Most members and all the staff here won't be taking you up on this "ridiculous offer".. you say you're professional so be just that, don't run promos and gimmicks and offer deals to vets, in this game shit like that gets close to the line of bribery. bribing vets to give you good reviews for free / discounted gear.  

And it might not seem like it, but trust me Ben isn't calling you out. He's just bringing to light some discrepancies. If he really didn't like you.. you'd know it


----------



## Astro-Labs

You may be right I edited the above post.  As far as promos I will always run those as it gives the buyer a chance to save a few dollars and get a quality product. I'm not here to argue with anyone and I promise you I won't. You guys have  recieved a one sided story. I won't get in to details as I already have on another forum. I plan on expanding my buisness so you could look forward to that. As I've stated all my customers are happy and in the end that's what matters. That means I'm doing my job. If you have any further questions I welcome you to pm me. Thank you   ASTRO LABS


----------



## Astro-Labs

*Just poppng in to see what's up?*


----------



## biggerben692000

Astro-Labs said:


> *Just poppng in to see what's up?*



Are you going to post results of the gas spec tests here as well? We should be approaching the time when you're supposed to get results, aren't we? It's gotta be going on 3 weeks since they received the products for the first round of testing, no? If they take much longer maybe they'll hook you up with a coupon for your next visit?
One more thing, were you referring to me in a post on the first page when saying you weren't going to play "his" games? You quoted a friend of mine and I'm certain you weren't directing that comment to him.
No games here. I only have one acct as well....if I had more than one as you do at the other spot then your remark would make sense. I'm a member. As a source and having more than one acct/handle I don't see that as playing any kind of game. It's dirty pool. It's underhanded. 
Claiming to be "under contract" with a lab to run tests regularly throughout the year to lend legitimacy to your already tainted dishonest rep and then claiming that the lab is running behind and will take about a month shouts "The SOB has me caught out in another lie!" When I ask you about the lab you respond with your gear "speaks for itself" and talk about all the happy people? You skirt the topic and say you won't respond to me? However, you do respond and do so side stepping the legitimate question about claims you have made. 
No games here. I'm sick and ****ing tired of bottom feeders and blood suckers trying to latch on to noobs that are desperate for decent product. The lies and dishonesty along with claims that aren't backed up are utilized to put members at ease and lull them into a false sense of security.
Has all that nonsense and bullshit helped fatten your bottom line? Seriously? It hasn't. I'd be out of your hair and out of your ****ing threads had you simply gone about things in a straightforward manner. The lies speak to your insecurities and fear of failure. A confidant experienced man that claims to have been the secret domestic brewer to scirroxx wouldn't need to be deceitful.
You showed me a pic of a bunch of scirroxx labels. That proves that a trusted rep and approved distributor of scirroxx and a friend of Karl's is the liar and not some rook that can't show any refs or back up any of his wild claims because he has been sworn to secrecy? I'll show you a Yankee hat, jersey and a glove and tell you I'm a Double A standout ready to take over the Bronx. I can smell the fear from here.


----------



## Yaya

Astro...hows your sten?


----------



## transcend2007

I recently lost my LNE source....let me know if your stocking it.


----------



## Gravitysdefiance

Lol yall have been on this dude like white on rice.. good to know I'm around people who aren't gonna let bullshit slide


----------



## Bro Bundy

Gravitysdefiance said:


> Lol yall have been on this dude like white on rice.. good to know I'm around people who aren't gonna let bullshit slide



close like butter plays toast


----------



## TheGhost

im just gonna put this out there. My bros like this pretty good so far will get back to you after a full run.


----------



## NeverSpeak

AND a couple of the gas spec tests are in with mixed results


----------



## biggerben692000

NeverSpeak said:


> AND a couple of the gas spec tests are in with mixed results



Astro says they are Mass Spec and I've brought a guy that actually uses lab in France and is having the primo of  from a legendary lab being tested.
My friend has used this place before and should be able to tell if Astro's results are on the level. He's already lied to members so this is a chance for him to either redeem himself of to get it the hole that he's dug for himself and settle in.


----------



## Astro-Labs

I have some specials for all memberes interested just pm me for details


----------



## Astro-Labs

* Also i will come around more often. I would like you guys to check out my reviews and see that everyone that deals me is 110 % satisfied. 
If anyone has any questions don't hesitate to shoot me a PM or ask me right here on this thread. *


----------



## Yaya

sounds great astro-man.. cant wait!!


----------



## Gravitysdefiance

Astro-Labs said:


> * Also i will come around more often. I would like you guys to check out my reviews and see that everyone that deals me is 110 % satisfied.
> If anyone has any questions don't hesitate to shoot me a PM or ask me right here on this thread. *



I have a question for ya, and I mean this. I'm not just busting your balls.. do you have any intention of going off the grid at any point, rather than being wide open to whoever decides to skim through these forums?.. I know I would be a lot more interested in hearing about your product if it was just passed to me by a credible person. Not to discredit you, but we all know how the game goes. It just seems like if you donhave a group of satisfied customers, you should just bide your time and let them spread the word a little more safely


----------



## Astro-Labs

I plan on sticking around    Check my reviews I have tons of happy customers everyone is satisfied and if they're not I try to come to a resolution so everyone is happy in the end. I conduct buisness like it should be done, that's why I have so many satisfied customers.





Gravitysdefiance said:


> I have a question for ya, and I mean this. I'm not just busting your balls.. do you have any intention of going off the grid at any point, rather than being wide open to whoever decides to skim through these forums?.. I know I would be a lot more interested in hearing about your product if it was just passed to me by a credible person. Not to discredit you, but we all know how the game goes. It just seems like if you donhave a group of satisfied customers, you should just bide your time and let them spread the word a little more safely


----------



## SFGiants

Astro-Labs said:


> I have some specials for all memberes interested just pm me for details



You need to go pimp your shit somewhere else we are not a source board and this is solicitation, this is solicitation at a scamming level!

You need to be permanently banned from this board you are not here to learn or teach you are here to take money from our members.


----------



## regular

He's allowed to be here.


----------



## SFGiants

regular said:


> He's allowed to be here.



To pimp gear in the open?


----------



## SFGiants

I understand what this part of the forum is for but it should not include allowing scammers to come in and ask member to PM them for specials, there has to be a fine line that shouldn't be crossed and asking members to PM for specials is going far beyond that line.


----------



## Astro-Labs

Scamming level? Bro I've never scammed anyone who are you? I have tons of great reviews. Your spreading lies with zero proof what's your motive? Any member could simply look me up and see I've never scammed anyone.
 If I'm doing anything wrong I ask a mod please notify me. 

Aside from that if you don't like me don't order don't bother goodbye  



SFGiants said:


> You need to go pimp your shit somewhere else we are not a source board and this is solicitation, this is solicitation at a scamming level!
> 
> You need to be permanently banned from this board you are not here to learn or teach you are here to take money from our members.


----------



## SFGiants

Astro-Labs said:


> Scamming level? Bro I've never scammed anyone who are you? I have tons of great reviews. Your spreading lies with zero proof what's your motive? Any member could simply look me up and see I've never scammed anyone.
> If I'm doing anything wrong I ask a mod please notify me.
> 
> Aside from that if you don't like me don't order don't bother goodbye


Spoken like a true piece of shit.


----------



## SHRUGS

This is cut and dry to me. Astro, man up and don't f u c k around if you wanna play around here. There's nothin but SOLID people around here and nobody talks shit without a damn good reason. SFG doesn't bullshit or sugar coat shit and nor should he. Good valuable info flows from this brothers veins. If u wanna jerk around then move on swiftly. Otherwise stick around and be a man.
!SHRUGS!


----------



## biggerben692000

Astro has not scammed anyone at Meso to my knowledge. That is, those that have ordered have received product. Now, the supposed lab that he says tested his anavar and dbol and came back 91% and 53%, respectively, is another story that I'm trying to figure out. 
He says his primo is next to be tested? 
Providing the samples himself puts the exercise in doubt and whether or not this "lab" is legit is another question, but he hasn't taken anyone's money and the "reviews" are positive. The jury is still out IMO.


----------



## SFGiants

biggerben692000 said:


> Astro has not scammed anyone at Meso to my knowledge. That is, those that have ordered have received product. Now, the supposed lab that he says tested his anavar and dbol and came back 91% and 53%, respectively, is another story that I'm trying to figure out.
> He says his primo is next to be tested?
> Providing the samples himself puts the exercise in doubt and whether or not this "lab" is legit is another question, but he hasn't taken anyone's money and the "reviews" are positive. The jury is still out IMO.


Asking members to PM him for specials is a move that leads to getting scammed is my point.

I don't care if he tests solid as a rock asking members to PM him so he can sell them stuff is shady as it gets, nobody solid dose that on non sourcing boards!


----------



## Astro-Labs

That's your opinion a lot of others beg to differ. You call me a scammer when I've never scammed, that takes some nerve. So you blatantly lie I defend myself and I'm the piece of shit? What are you like 17? 



SFGiants said:


> Spoken like a true piece of shit.


----------



## biggerben692000

Astro-Labs said:


> That's your opinion a lot of others beg to differ. You call me a scammer when I've never scammed, that takes some nerve. So you blatantly lie I defend myself and I'm the piece of shit? What are you like 17?



No, SFG is not. He's a respected vet. You are still a nobody that is getting a little too big for his britches. You sell openly on a very popular board. You do nothing in the way of protecting yourself or your customers and it's only a matter of time before you are going to get cracked by LE, IMO. 
You pop up in other nobody source threads and bad mouth them. Those are your colleagues....your peers. They don't know what the **** they're doing, either. You're gonna piss one of them off and they're gonna rat u out. I predict you going down at the hands of your own kind or the parents of one of the idiot kids you sell to is gonna find your shit in his room and the kid is gonna give you uo to his parents and then they'll make the call that's gonna seal your fate. 
You shouldn't worry about being a ****ing wise guy. You should ask yourself some serious questions. I'm predicting you vanishing from the scene within 6 months and then enduring a very uncomfortable, scary and lonely 5yrs or so. This false bravado you're displaying is going to be replaced with fear. As reckless as you are, the most humbling experiences anyone can possibly endure are right around one of the next corners for you smart guy.


----------



## Astro-Labs

Lol ok. You guys are wwelcome to draw your own conclusions but if someone calls you a scammer when you clearly not yeah your going to say something.


----------



## SFGiants

Astro-Labs said:


> Lol ok. You guys are wwelcome to draw your own conclusions but if someone calls you a scammer when you clearly not yeah your going to say something.



What I am saying is only shady people and scammers ask member to PM them about sales of aas on a board that forbids it, we are not a source board but yet you are pimping yourself and asking to be PM'd for specials.

So your character don't need to be tested your throwing yourself under the bus all on your own.

Now I'm going to go DRAW some real gear!


----------



## Astro-Labs

Take a look at my reveiews, take a look at all the blood work done on my gear. I'm doing good. Not to mention a member from this board told me to come here long ago. Like I said don't buy from me if you feel a certain way. Im a good dude believe me I hook everyone up, new members vets, everyone. I treat everyone good so your welcome to do as you please and enjoy your "real gear"  lol.




SFGiants said:


> What I am saying is only shady people and scammers ask member to PM them about sales of aas on a board that forbids it, we are not a source board but yet you are pimping yourself and asking to be PM'd for specials.
> 
> So your character don't need to be tested your throwing yourself under the bus all on your own.
> 
> Now I'm going to go DRAW some real gear!


----------



## SFGiants

Your to stupid to get the point!

We don't sell gear here and it's against the rules for anyone to ask members to PM them for deals.

Your avoiding the fact you our breaking our board rules.

People who do this are shady.


----------



## Astro-Labs

I'm definitely not shady at all or even in the least bit. You seem to have a problem with me yet you've never dealt with me or even know someone who has.   What is your motive in all this?  and if I was breaking the rules I believe I would be penalized?  I'm sure you look out for the community but your not doing them a service by ridding them of a legit SRC. Why don't you sit back and watch and you'll see I'm a good guy instead of trying to drag me through the mud.

To the members here offers srill stand as stated. Please check reviews to see for yourself and draw your own conclusuion. 

Thanks.     ASTRO LABS 




SFGiants said:


> Your to stupid to get the point!
> 
> We don't sell gear here and it's against the rules for anyone to ask members to PM them for deals.
> 
> Your avoiding the fact you our breaking our board rules.
> 
> People who do this are shady.


----------



## biggerben692000

We need to show some respect for the only guy to ever brew for Karl and scirroxx here in the States. He was so top secret Karl himself wasn't aware that this guy was cooking. This clown posted a pic of a roll of scrirroxx stickers and actually posted "Ah Ha!!" directed towards me and then claimed the labels not only supported his claim to be the only approved US based brewer of scirroxx gear, but proved it beyond a shadow of doubt. Absurd. 
When a former(within 3 to 4 months of Astros claim)authorized rep of scirroxx products confirmed what I and many know to be the process and practice of Karl and how scirroxx gear is brought into the us. Scirroxx ships its oils in large unlabeled jugs. The reshippers receive the vials, stoppers, crimps and labels separately as is a common practice with generic gh suppliers and other substances that are considered contraband by US Customs to up the odds of the product making it through.
The reshippers then transfer the oils from the large jugs into vials that for a time were routinely being filled with 7-9 ml's instead of the label claim of 10ml.
Of course, Astro claims this was the doing of nefarious reshippers as he routinely made it a practice to overfill and give Karl's gear away without authorization as he truly is a man of the people. 
The pics show that you may at the most could have been or known a scirroc reshipper. Who knows. Your "lab" results are questionable at best as you were the one supposedly providing the gear to be tested. The pic of the results u posted are unable to be read by the unaided human eye? Your claims are preposterous. Your not admitting to having multiple handles on meso until you could no longer deny it is downright dirty pool amigo. You will be your own undoing. I'll be there to help direct the light that will continue to show your deceitful and shameless practices. You have shown a pattern of false and baseless claims and practices. 




SFGiants said:


> Your to stupid to get the point!
> 
> We don't sell gear here and it's against the rules for anyone to ask members to PM them for deals.
> 
> Your avoiding the fact you our breaking our board rules.
> 
> People who do this are shady.


----------



## JackC4

SFGiants said:


> What I am saying is only shady people and scammers ask member to PM them about sales of aas on a board that forbids it, we are not a source board but yet you are pimping yourself and asking to be PM'd for specials.
> 
> So your character don't need to be tested your throwing yourself under the bus all on your own.
> 
> Now I'm going to go DRAW some real gear!



I'm not saying astro is a scammer. But I agree with what SFG is saying here. I think this opens the door for more "sources" to try to solicit newer guys into scams via pm

This is why l like it here bc of the lack of agendas and solid members.


----------



## SFGiants

Astro-Labs said:


> I'm definitely not shady at all or even in the least bit. You seem to have a problem with me yet you've never dealt with me or even know someone who has.   What is your motive in all this?  and if I was breaking the rules I believe I would be penalized?  I'm sure you look out for the community but your not doing them a service by ridding them of a legit SRC. Why don't you sit back and watch and you'll see I'm a good guy instead of trying to drag me through the mud.
> 
> To the members here offers srill stand as stated. Please check reviews to see for yourself and draw your own conclusuion.
> 
> Thanks.     ASTRO LABS



My problem is just the fact you asked members to PM and no staff is to stay out of this part of the forum, it's a members free for all to do as I am.

You were penalized you just don't know it and how, you sit back and figure that one out!

*You can do as you please here but sell gear you can't even hint about it to get customers you need to just tell people were they can contact you but you can not have them contact you here, a good smart source would know these things.

We have no issue about talking about gear or reviewing it but we have an issue with sales on this board we don't even allow recruiting of sales.*


----------



## Flyingdragon

Competition is good, but not when done in a way that may encounter a high degree of risk or exposure.  I dont know who u r Astro Labs nor do I care to know who u r, but based on some of the details in this thread you are a true risk to our community.  But your not the only one, it seems everyday new labs pop up all over our community advertising openly for any and all to see.  This is why private sources come with a greater degree of respect within our community.  PS are not in the open, do not appear to be desperate for clients.  Clients of a PS may pay extra for their goodies, but they sleep well at nite knowing they are not getting gear by some fly by nite lab.  They also know the PS has already established themselves within the community, paid their dues, earned the respect of mods and others....Now I know your most likely going to counter back telling me how careful u are and that your a big boy and no one needs to tell u anything, but if your a member of a forum that allows u to solicit in the open, you my friend have not learned much about being safe within our community.  If your a member of a forum that has a domestic server, again you have not learned a great deal about how LE operates nor the importance of being safe and secure.  If you sell openly at a local gym, again u are not as smart as you may think.  I am sure much of what I have just said will go in one ear and out the other, but I am not here to toot my horn, I am here to make the community safer for all of us to enjoy....


----------



## Popeye

Flyingdragon said:


> Competition is good, but not when done in a way that may encounter a high degree of risk or exposure.  I dont know who u r Astro Labs nor do I care to know who u r, but based on some of the details in this thread you are a true risk to our community.  But your not the only one, it seems everyday new labs pop up all over our community advertising openly for any and all to see.  This is why private sources come with a greater degree of respect within our community.  PS are not in the open, do not appear to be desperate for clients.  Clients of a PS may pay extra for their goodies, but they sleep well at nite knowing they are not getting gear by some fly by nite lab.  They also know the PS has already established themselves within the community, paid their dues, earned the respect of mods and others....Now I know your most likely going to counter back telling me how careful u are and that your a big boy and no one needs to tell u anything, but if your a member of a forum that allows u to solicit in the open, you my friend have not learned much about being safe within our community.  If your a member of a forum that has a domestic server, again you have not learned a great deal about how LE operates nor the importance of being safe and secure.  If you sell openly at a local gym, again u are not as smart as you may think.  I am sure much of what I have just said will go in one ear and out the other, but I am not here to toot my horn, I am here to make the community safer for all of us to enjoy....



^^This has been the best response to Astro in 8 pages^^


----------



## 69nites

I can't believe this thread is still going.


----------



## Bro Bundy

PP man tore it up!


----------



## Bro Bundy

get LNE astro then talk to me


----------



## Astro-Labs

* I understand where you guys are. comming from here believe me I do. I'm giving people the opportunity to get what I consider to be a great deal. I apologize if this in any way opens the doors for scammers that is not my intentions here at all. As far as safty I log on under a different ip addy everyday with a server out of this country I think I'm safe. As for the Sciroxx thing YES I BREWED FOR HIM. I have hundreds of thousands of lables I have countless emails saved and stored safely where we specifically talk about brewing and the recipes. For some I guess this is hard to believe I guess they have a key to the underground and are informed everyday on the news LMAO. Lets be honest here. 

Now bottom line we all know what these boards are designed for. I'm not forcing anyone at all. Draw your own conclusion and do as you please. Check my reveiws IF you're interested if not then move along as you please. I understand the concerns but that's why I'll be here everyday to aswer question and update everyone on everything. I'm sticking arohnd to prove myself and at the same time make a point. In time you will all see that I do what I say and I keep it 100% throughout the process.  *


----------



## HDH

Honestly bud, I couldn't care less how you do your business. Usually, it's the lab that goes down for unsafe practices. 

My concern is the extra unneeded attention that is drawn to boards by law enforcement where labs sell out in the open.

Can you say "paint a bullseye on our backs"?

HDH


----------



## Astro-Labs

These boards wouldn't have 90% of the trafic they do without sources and like wise sources wouldnt have 90% of the sales they do. It's a one hand wash the other kind of deal. Guys come here for two reasons, where and how and that's about it. Supply and demand my friend I offer it and you choose whether you do or you don't want to deal with me or whomever for that matter. 



HDH said:


> Honestly bud, I couldn't care less how you do your business. Usually, it's the lab that goes down for unsafe practices.
> 
> My concern is the extra unneeded attention that is drawn to boards by law enforcement where labs sell out in the open.
> 
> Can you say "paint a bullseye on our backs"?
> 
> HDH


----------



## Seeker

Wtf you talking about? I come here for the coffee and donuts.


----------



## HDH

Astro-Labs said:


> These boards wouldn't have 90% of the trafic they do without sources and like wise sources wouldnt have 90% of the sales they do. It's a one hand wash the other kind of deal. Guys come here for two reasons, where and how and that's about it. Supply and demand my friend I offer it and you choose whether you do or you don't want to deal with me or whomever for that matter.



Seems this board was doing just fine before you started openly posting. If you think your posting in the open has jumped this boards traffic 90%, you are sadly mistaken.

Sorry but your one speech fits all doesn't really fit here.

Either way, I hope you get enough clients to get out of the spotlight. Be safe and be smart. Greed can be a terrible thing. 

HDH


----------



## Astro-Labs

*its BOGO if anyone is interested. Take care*


----------



## Yaya

Bogo as in... Buy one... Get one?  If that's the case then hellll yeah astro man!!!


----------



## Yaya

Astro... U rock.., u Fukker.. I can't wait to try your sten


----------



## SFGiants

Yaya said:


> Bogo as in... Buy one... Get one?  If that's the case then hellll yeah astro man!!!



Bogo is slang for bogus!


----------



## Flyingdragon

Astro man, each time u post something u open yourself up to criticism....I wish my Mercedes dealership would offer a BOGO deal or possibly Nordstroms offering BOGO on their fine line of business suits....Reality is u will never see any of the 2 companies I mentioned run anything close to a BOGO offer.  And those who fall for a BOGO offer will get what they paid for.  I scratch my head when I read your posts Astro, u want to be respected yet you come back with a silly marketing ploy in an attempt to scrape the bottom of the barrel for new clients...As I mentioned previously an honest business person will delivery quality each and every time to their clients without the need for any silly sales gimmicks....You state u have make items for another lab previously, that alone should get you credibility among a few in our community, so u can understand why I question your motives when I c u offer a BOGO deal.  It makes u and your products look cheap and u personally look desperate for clients.  Building up a solid line of clients does not happen overnite, be patient....


----------



## biggerben692000

This guy was a re-shipper for karl and scirrox and did apparently brew. He stopped filling orders for them and started selling on meso. Astro admitted this after a guy, supposedly an agent for karl gained access to Astros pm's and consequently his acct and was posing as astro taking orders and having people send money west when astro is on the east coast. 
Apparently they've struck a deal and astro raised his prices and the agent for karl has pm's list;s to members offering scirrox. 
It's all stupid.
Astros latest push is tne in OIL that he claims 5min after inj caused his heart to race out of control and produces pumps and hardons all within 5 min.
He is about to offer a 50/50 TNE and TREN no ester? I tried to explain that he's full of shit. Astro claims it.s due to his expertise that the OIl based TNE is so aggressive.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Astro-Labs said:


> * I understand where you guys are. comming from here believe me I do. I'm giving people the opportunity to get what I consider to be a great deal. I apologize if this in any way opens the doors for scammers that is not my intentions here at all. As far as safty I log on under a different ip addy everyday with a server out of this country I think I'm safe. As for the Sciroxx thing YES I BREWED FOR HIM. I have hundreds of thousands of lables I have countless emails saved and stored safely where we specifically talk about brewing and the recipes. For some I guess this is hard to believe I guess they have a key to the underground and are informed everyday on the news LMAO. Lets be honest here.
> 
> Now bottom line we all know what these boards are designed for. I'm not forcing anyone at all. Draw your own conclusion and do as you please. Check my reveiws IF you're interested if not then move along as you please. I understand the concerns but that's why I'll be here everyday to aswer question and update everyone on everything. I'm sticking arohnd to prove myself and at the same time make a point. In time you will all see that I do what I say and I keep it 100% throughout the process.  *



I hate when people say "Now bottom line we all know what these boards are designed for"....when i first got on the boards it wasnt to find a source..A source wasnt even on my mind.The guys who come looking for sources on boards like this are no nothing fuks.These boards are designed for knowledge ,that should be the driving force behind every bodies motives.


----------



## Bro Bundy

but then again astro im no hater ...sell your shit how u please..Its buyer beware


----------



## SFGiants

Brother Bundy said:


> I hate when people say "Now bottom line we all know what these boards are designed for"....when i first got on the boards it wasnt to find a source..A source wasnt even on my mind.The guys who come looking for sources on boards like this are no nothing fuks.These boards are designed for knowledge ,that should be the driving force behind every bodies motives.



What do you expect from Asshole Labs!


----------



## TheExperiment

Brother Bundy said:


> I hate when people say "Now bottom line we all know what these boards are designed for"....when i first got on the boards it wasnt to find a source..A source wasnt even on my mind.The guys who come looking for sources on boards like this are no nothing fuks.These boards are designed for knowledge ,that should be the driving force behind every bodies motives.



x2. Totally agree brother.


----------



## Pinkbear

Astro pm me please


----------



## Maintenance Man

Brother Bundy said:


> close like butter plays toast



From the Mississippi down to the east coast


----------



## Bro Bundy

Maintenance Man said:


> From the Mississippi down to the east coast



condos in queens endo for weeks sold out seats to hear brother bundy speak


----------



## Maintenance Man

Love me some Biggie lol


----------



## zippy

Has anyone on this board tried Astro's gear? Any good?


----------



## Maintenance Man

zippy said:


> Has anyone on this board tried Astro's gear? Any good?



Astro from the Jetsons is selling gear now???!!!! Fukk me, when did this happen and why was I NOT notified??!! That futuristic gear makes hella gainz bitch


----------



## TheBlob

Whaaat its space age?


----------



## Maintenance Man

TheBlob said:


> Whaaat its space age?



The type shit even Tyson Degrasse cant begin to unravel...


----------



## Bro Bundy

zippy said:


> Has anyone on this board tried Astro's gear? Any good?



he didnt have the LNE i wanted


----------



## Yaya

Heard is var is rockin


----------



## GuerillaKilla

If Yaya is impressed, its good enough for me.


----------



## biggerben692000

It's true that the his gear that has been tested(including Var) has shown to be the hormone advertised. That was up until his Masteron E was tested. As of yesterday things were up in the air. The discussion is taking place at Meso. Another sample was donated by another member and I believe we're still waiting on the verdict.
I have to say that I'm surprised the var was var. I still would bet the farm that his primo is not. Unfortunately the test doesn't pick up primo so we can't know for sure, that is unless it tests shows a positive for EQ or something else. We will see. 
I also have to believe that his stuff is under dosed. I base my opinion on the absence of any discomfort with blends and compounds that should come with something to remind you that you plunged a steel spike into your muscle. I'm talking about TNE(oil, but still)...Tren base...and his TNE/TNE(tren nio ester and Test no ester) to name a few. SFG was good enough to answer my pm's that were about PIP and brewing. I don't know a whole lot about the subject and needed some help.
SFG was pretty clear that there most certainly would be some pain. If not with all, then at least with one person? The tren and test base blends are supposedly 75mg and 100mg/ml, respectively. I'm thinking for there to be no PIP there would have to be considerably less? No? Astro would have you believe that it's his skill as a cook that is responsible for the pain free gear. In one post he says he has perfected the process and secret for pain free TNE.
It's clear by reading his posts that he doesn't know much more than I do about brewing, either. That is, as far as chemistry and things go. I believe he was taught just enough to do what scirroxx wanted him to do and nothing more. He claims to have his raw powders tested regularly using Mass spectrometry.(I do not believe)
Astro doesn't understand why give him the hard time that I do? He claims to be and is always telling me how good of guy he is and points to his not having any complaints and to all the big sales he has. As far as being a good guy and not having any complaints go I suspect Karl(owns scirroxx) would take issue with both of those claims. 
Astro is a disgruntled employee that felt he was over worked and under paid so he stopped taking phone calls from Karl and answering his emails and opened up shop on meso using karls powders, vials, rubber stoppers and karls autoclave and anything else he had that didn't belng to him. How unoriginal and lame. It's pretty easy to throw a sale when anything that he sells is all profit. How can he claim to be generous to members? 
Hows this for giving people a look into the thought process of a scum bag. About a month ago he sold anavar that was from his scirroxx lick. The scirroxx imprints on the tabs and all. Well, a member fell ill with some sort of liver issue and all the negative sides that come with excessive d bol use. Sure enough, after testing the tabs they were prioven to be d bol and NOT var. Astros stance and first reaction was to say that he was in no way responsible for the members problems and hospital stay because all he did was sell the tabs. The were clearly scirroxx tabs and all he did was package and sell the. They weren't his line of caps that he started selling as he ran out of the stolen gear he stole. I still can't get over his twisted thought process. If he had known they were fake he wouldn't have stolen them?
He got his head together and offered to replace the scirroxx tabs with his caps. I tell members that we worked hard to make that part of the board what it is today. It's wildly popular and we've exposed scams and scammers. The board has a larger percentage of noobs and younger members and they go to that forum(underground) to find a source. 
That's where our tilly showed up using a different handle and tried to get as much free gear as possible claiming that he was doing so as a service to the board and protect members. If they were selling "poison" he was gonna try it first and see. When astro first opened I gave him heat from the gate as he had multiple handles and had been staking out meso before opening. He didn't admit at the time. It was 2 or 3 months after I first determined through his posts that he was beastin, a member that I had gotten into it with. Beastin had claimed to have brewed for a large and popular online source and it was clear he was trying to get a feel of things before making the move.
When Astro first opened he pm'd me offering me free gear as if thgt was standard operating procedure and he was prepared for the pay off. I make it clear that won't accept free gear from any source on the boards I'm a member of.
I'm of the belief that astro has no other board that he would be able to call home. I mean Karl is a well known guy and the way astro got his start is going to follow him around. I'll see to that. I don't think he'll be able to buy his way onto PM or OLM, either. I mean those 2 have had and continue to have scammers but they start off as supposedly squeky clean sources and then turn scammer. This guy got started with stolen merchandise. He's an admitted thief. 
He has made posts saying pointing out my past indiscretions and that it's absurd that a convict preaches about morality and that I'm the bad guy, not him. All he has are happy customers. I point out that I'm trusted throughout the community and that a record with felony conviction or 2 has nothing to do with trust and morals and that I know guys that are doing or have done 15 and 20yrs that I would open my home to and trust my life with and have done just that. I'm trusted with large(to me) sums of cash and have the trust of many. 
The amount of trust that piece of garbage has begins and ends with orders that average I would bet to be in the neighborhood of $170.00 and that is only because the members that use him believe that he won't **** off his little gig because they will post how they got screwed.
I'm disappointed with many of the young members at meso that have no issue with astro ripping off another member of the community as long as they get their orders...and have posted exactly that and continue to post that. They are looking like dirt bags and by having all this posted in the open reflects poorly on the board. If they want to be taken seriously by the community  supporting a source that ripped off another member of the community, and a well known long time member at that, is counterproductive in attaining that goal. Along with that being the truth it's just plain wrong to support a guy like that and to purchase the stolen property of another community member. **** you, astro.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

biggerben692000 said:


> It's true that the his gear that has been tested(including Var) has shown to be the hormone advertised. That was up until his Masteron E was tested. As of yesterday things were up in the air. The discussion is taking place at Meso. Another sample was donated by another member and I believe we're still waiting on the verdict.
> I have to say that I'm surprised the var was var. I still would bet the farm that his primo is not. Unfortunately the test doesn't pick up primo so we can't know for sure, that is unless it tests shows a positive for EQ or something else. We will see.
> I also have to believe that his stuff is under dosed. I base my opinion on the absence of any discomfort with blends and compounds that should come with something to remind you that you plunged a steel spike into your muscle. I'm talking about TNE(oil, but still)...Tren base...and his TNE/TNE(tren nio ester and Test no ester) to name a few. SFG was good enough to answer my pm's that were about PIP and brewing. I don't know a whole lot about the subject and needed some help.
> SFG was pretty clear that there most certainly would be some pain. If not with all, then at least with one person? The tren and test base blends are supposedly 75mg and 100mg/ml, respectively. I'm thinking for there to be no PIP there would have to be considerably less? No? Astro would have you believe that it's his skill as a cook that is responsible for the pain free gear. In one post he says he has perfected the process and secret for pain free TNE.
> It's clear by reading his posts that he doesn't know much more than I do about brewing, either. That is, as far as chemistry and things go. I believe he was taught just enough to do what scirroxx wanted him to do and nothing more. He claims to have his raw powders tested regularly using Mass spectrometry.(I do not believe)
> Astro doesn't understand why give him the hard time that I do? He claims to be and is always telling me how good of guy he is and points to his not having any complaints and to all the big sales he has. As far as being a good guy and not having any complaints go I suspect Karl(owns scirroxx) would take issue with both of those claims.
> Astro is a disgruntled employee that felt he was over worked and under paid so he stopped taking phone calls from Karl and answering his emails and opened up shop on meso using karls powders, vials, rubber stoppers and karls autoclave and anything else he had that didn't belng to him. How unoriginal and lame. It's pretty easy to throw a sale when anything that he sells is all profit. How can he claim to be generous to members?
> Hows this for giving people a look into the thought process of a scum bag. About a month ago he sold anavar that was from his scirroxx lick. The scirroxx imprints on the tabs and all. Well, a member fell ill with some sort of liver issue and all the negative sides that come with excessive d bol use. Sure enough, after testing the tabs they were prioven to be d bol and NOT var. Astros stance and first reaction was to say that he was in no way responsible for the members problems and hospital stay because all he did was sell the tabs. The were clearly scirroxx tabs and all he did was package and sell the. They weren't his line of caps that he started selling as he ran out of the stolen gear he stole. I still can't get over his twisted thought process. If he had known they were fake he wouldn't have stolen them?
> He got his head together and offered to replace the scirroxx tabs with his caps. I tell members that we worked hard to make that part of the board what it is today. It's wildly popular and we've exposed scams and scammers. The board has a larger percentage of noobs and younger members and they go to that forum(underground) to find a source.
> That's where our tilly showed up using a different handle and tried to get as much free gear as possible claiming that he was doing so as a service to the board and protect members. If they were selling "poison" he was gonna try it first and see. When astro first opened I gave him heat from the gate as he had multiple handles and had been staking out meso before opening. He didn't admit at the time. It was 2 or 3 months after I first determined through his posts that he was beastin, a member that I had gotten into it with. Beastin had claimed to have brewed for a large and popular online source and it was clear he was trying to get a feel of things before making the move.
> When Astro first opened he pm'd me offering me free gear as if thgt was standard operating procedure and he was prepared for the pay off. I make it clear that won't accept free gear from any source on the boards I'm a member of.
> I'm of the belief that astro has no other board that he would be able to call home. I mean Karl is a well known guy and the way astro got his start is going to follow him around. I'll see to that. I don't think he'll be able to buy his way onto PM or OLM, either. I mean those 2 have had and continue to have scammers but they start off as supposedly squeky clean sources and then turn scammer. This guy got started with stolen merchandise. He's an admitted thief.
> He has made posts saying pointing out my past indiscretions and that it's absurd that a convict preaches about morality and that I'm the bad guy, not him. All he has are happy customers. I point out that I'm trusted throughout the community and that a record with felony conviction or 2 has nothing to do with trust and morals and that I know guys that are doing or have done 15 and 20yrs that I would open my home to and trust my life with and have done just that. I'm trusted with large(to me) sums of cash and have the trust of many.
> The amount of trust that piece of garbage has begins and ends with orders that average I would bet to be in the neighborhood of $170.00 and that is only because the members that use him believe that he won't **** off his little gig because they will post how they got screwed.
> I'm disappointed with many of the young members at meso that have no issue with astro ripping off another member of the community as long as they get their orders...and have posted exactly that and continue to post that. They are looking like dirt bags and by having all this posted in the open reflects poorly on the board. If they want to be taken seriously by the community  supporting a source that ripped off another member of the community, and a well known long time member at that, is counterproductive in attaining that goal. Along with that being the truth it's just plain wrong to support a guy like that and to purchase the stolen property of another community member. **** you, astro.



I don't get involved with source stuff, but this is exactly what happend at meso. 

Not like anyone here needed me to vouch for Bb as his record speaks for itself.


----------



## Bro Bundy

he promised me LNE...that motherfukker


----------



## TheExperiment

nm................


----------



## BuffnStuff

DieYoungStrong said:


> I don't get involved with source stuff, but this is exactly what happend at meso.
> 
> Not like anyone here needed me to vouch for Bb as his record speaks for itself.


Ya but were's he at now with this sinking Bio ship? Not fa-filling orders, Stretch MIA with peoples GH orders unfilled.  Now you have this clown who claims to be a higher up in Bio PM people with threats because they speak their mind.  Imagine if this was Astro....BB would be waiting with a huge hard on ready to **** hard.  I by no means am I calling you out but I'm sure it probably comes off that way.  But I think you need to come over there and put this dude a piece of your mind.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

BuffnStuff said:


> Ya but were's he at now with this sinking Bio ship? Not fa-filling orders, Stretch MIA with peoples GH orders unfilled.  Now you have this clown who claims to be a higher up in Bio PM people with threats because they speak their mind.  Imagine if this was Astro....BB would be waiting with a huge hard on ready to **** hard.  I by no means am I calling you out but I'm sure it probably comes off that way.  But I think you need to come over there and put this dude a piece of your mind.




You calling me or BB out big guy??? Mugzy already got involved over the PM bs, and if he's involved, there's not a whole lot I can do except cheerlead.


----------



## BuffnStuff

DieYoungStrong said:


> You calling me or BB out big guy??? Mugzy already got involved over the PM bs, and if he's involved, there's not a whole lot I can do except cheerlead.



 I could have sworn in my last post I said I wasn't calling anyone out even though it may sound that way.


----------



## Kubrick

Why did my previous comment disappear? That doesn't seem "uncensored".


----------



## Yaya

introduce yourself


----------



## event462

Wow!!! This is crazy! I've actually been looking at other forums all day and it's amazing how certain people tend to pop up all over saying the oddest things! I know I'm just a newb but it's crazy how many predators are swimmng the waters! That's why I love this site! You guys keep it real and make sure your members are kept safe!


----------



## TheBlob

Jesus you guys... This stuff is just waaay to much.. The couple sources I got... Very cool and im glad to send em money they definitely deserve some coin for being straight shooters..... .com guys,,,, you always seem to let the green fukk up a good thing.. HAVE SOME FUKKN INTEGRITY


----------



## biggerben692000

BuffnStuff said:


> Ya but were's he at now with this sinking Bio ship? Not fa-filling orders, Stretch MIA with peoples GH orders unfilled.  Now you have this clown who claims to be a higher up in Bio PM people with threats because they speak their mind.  Imagine if this was Astro....BB would be waiting with a huge hard on ready to **** hard.  I by no means am I calling you out but I'm sure it probably comes off that way.  But I think you need to come over there and put this dude a piece of your mind.



Buff, are you saying you believe that I'm giving the guy posting as the other half of Bio a pass? After I'm done with this post I have to answer a few emails and then run to a filthy ****ing gay resort that I was at  last evening to pick up a couple of kits and either return or get some cash refunded for a vial of Watson Test Cyp that has an exp date that passed when the month of April, 2013 turned into May. The room was dimly lit and there were 2 other 1/2 dead young men that I call "light steppers" prancing around the room, one wearing only a towel and the other fella that could have been the others twin donned bright white boxer briefs. The guy I was meeting is a delicate creature of slight build with far out eyes. The thoughts racing through his mind are moving just a bit to quickly for his mouth to keep up with. What comes out of his mouth is a jumbled mess that frustrates him to no end. 
I make sure to look him dead in the eyes so he knows I am doing my best to understand him as well as making it clear that he has my undivided attention. I was also grabbing a few opiates to ensure my girl is a comfortable as possible. The 48 staples that run up and down the outside of her right leg are just half the story as the contusions are nasty looking and the nightmares are making sleep something that she and I don't look forward to.
Then I will check out the bio threads and I will use the search feature for each to pull up my posts. I'll guarantee that it is more than clear that I am disgusted with and would welcome a chance to get my paws on that good for nothing piece of shit and impart my version of "Tough Love" on him and then on his spouse after loosening the ligature just enough to make her plea for mercy audible while doing so.
I also have pm's that he and I have had that I'd be happy to forward to you and anyone else. He gets 0 respect. Mugzy is responsible for all the members that were part of the rips group buy receiving their kits. Without mugz stepping in and making one post there would've been a bunch of members with much lighter pockets. That's a fact. 




Kubrick said:


> Why did my previous comment disappear? That doesn't seem "uncensored".


I'll shoot POB a pm. At meso, there are times when my posts are reviewed before being posted. I can show you where I made a post at meso where I was pissed I asked as you are here. Mugz owns this board and POB has the keys. Don't disrespect.



TheBlob said:


> Jesus you guys... This stuff is just waaay to much.. The couple sources I got... Very cool and im glad to send em money they definitely deserve some coin for being straight shooters..... .com guys,,,, you always seem to let the green fukk up a good thing.. HAVE SOME FUKKN INTEGRITY


Blob, please explain. I don't understand?


----------



## Nyankees278

So is he legit?


----------



## flenser

Legit but private. He couldn't handle the load when BB tried to kill him with a wave of new customers. RIP Pep, heh.


----------



## JackC4

Nice to see you flenser


----------



## flenser

Thanks, you too.


----------



## Thetree7856

How can i get in touch with astro labs seen them on other forums and everybody seems to b trying to get stuff from them


----------



## anewguy

You're asking for it tree. Be careful with any PMs you may receive. Just some friendly advice.  This is a very trustworthy board, but anybody can create an account.


----------



## Thetree7856

Thanks for the advise


----------



## anewguy

Anytime, welcome to the board.


----------



## Thetree7856

Sent u a pm hope thats kool


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Thetree7856 said:


> Thanks for the advise



Like Anewguy said, you're opening yourself up to potential scammers bro. This isn't a source board so asking for contact info is against our rules...just a friendly heads up


----------



## Thetree7856

Yea after thinking about it feel kind of dumb lol..by the way cap .planet \m/


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Thetree7856 said:


> Yea after thinking about it feel kind of dumb lol..by the way cap .planet \m/



Captain Planet, he's our hero
Gonna take pollution down to zero....


----------



## nightster

So whats the story on this astro guy? Legit?


----------



## biggerben692000

nightster said:


> So whats the story on this astro guy? Legit?


Listen. If you've done any research about them/him it would lead you to the only board he's on. If you've managed to do that and you have no clue who i am then you've failed. If you know who I am my opinion on the man hasn't changed. Damnit! Speak nightster!


----------



## nightster

Im new here, and this is my first forum like this also... I trust the words of the vets here.. I just wasnt sure how this turned out.


----------



## getm

HDH said:


> The unfortunate part is Millard encourages people to use two handles.
> 
> He claims it's safer to use more than one handle... whatever, safe for the scammers and shady people.
> 
> We had it out about that along with the allowing scammers to stay there BS.
> 
> I don't really know what to say about that place anymore. I used to call it home.
> 
> HDH


I agree i used to like meso too but its gotten to clickish and tend to gang up on people its a real turn off.. I still visit TID for good info and training stuff ... Do you guys have any boards you call home?


----------



## shenky

getm said:


> I agree i used to like meso too but its gotten to clickish and tend to gang up on people its a real turn off.. I still visit TID for good info and training stuff ... Do you guys have any boards you call home?



this one...........


----------



## JackC4

getm said:


> I agree i used to like meso too but its gotten to clickish and tend to gang up on people its a real turn off.. I still visit TID for good info and training stuff ... Do you guys have any boards you call home?



Interesting handle you have there ? Getm labs ?


----------



## Manski

biggerben692000 said:


> This guy is over at Meso which allows pretty much anything. He advertises for free and takes money from noobs gives away free shit to members who in return give their unbiased review. I guess it's he gets a free ride as far as paying sponsor fees and the like? He does, however, have to deal with folks like myself? That's can be a bit of a hassle?



Lol, yep. I have seen you at work over there lol.


----------

